# Do you watch movies carefully or just for fun?



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2019)

Watch you movies carefully, analyze them: the plot, the game of actors, special effects, etc., or watch them just for fun, like the movie "Hummingbird Effect", it doesn’t matter who plays the role or the special effects are not important to you, but you just like how Jason State hits everyone. 

How do you watch movies ???


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Both. Not always but it isn't rare that I will watch movies twice. The first time more for fun and the second time with a more analytical approach. I really like movies that have a strong sense of meaning, and heavy symbolism. I really find myself watching much more independent movies, and international films lately as I feel that Hollywood these days has just taken a nosedive in quality of writing, plot, and character development. The only thing they got going for them these days is budget. But what's the point in having great special affects and over the top action if there is nothing in the story?

Netflix makes better movies, and tv shows these days XD


----------



## asymv (Mar 18, 2019)

Usually I watch movies primarily for background noise while I work on something else (homework, art, etc).   And usually that works out, but sometimes a movie or show will be way too engaging and I end up focusing on it.  But even then, I mostly just watch them for fun.  I'm rarely critical of movies unless there's something that just stands out to me as too out of place or something


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

I watch the movies for fun and let people like CinemaWins/Sins find out all the background info. I'm Lazy


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2019)

It depends on the movie for me, if I'm watching an action movie then it's just for fun, but if I'm watching a movie and it starts making me question my existence I'll watch more carefully.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 23, 2019)

Fun


----------

